# New Musky Shad and some Hughes River Recycles :)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I'm enjoying my time off with my daughter and I have some time while she naps.....but not enough to fish much 
Here are a couple I finished up:
A musky shad i love the profile and the strong thump these give off, haven't made many lately.
And a couple of Huges River glide baits I repainted (you can see the hook rash  I couldn't help myself i had to try them out). A friend of mine gave me these a couple of years ago and they were really beat up, almost sawed through with teeth marks and hook rash. So over the last couple of building seasons, I have just kept adding to them with epoxy filler/wood filler when working on other baits. i finally got them finished up and painted them with a couple of my favorite patterns. These lures ROCK awesome glide baits, I've never been able to bring myself to spend 90$ for one so I'm happy to have had the opportunity to recycle these.
I hope everyone's season is going well

MS


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Purdy!! Awesome finish.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet! I like your shad style crank. That looks like a great bait!


----------

